# Tatuaje Pudgy Little Monsters



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't wait

Tatuaje Pudgy Monsters Slated for June | halfwheel


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

It could be fun- I'm thinking something in a robusto size which is right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

from what i was told (but this was a year ago so plans may have changed)
they're going to have the same RG as the originals, just shorter.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Im looking forward to trying the Tiffany and Chucky, here's how the Tiffany looks

Instagram


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Very cool I didn't think we would see these until the fall. And I'm May the Tatuaje Tattoo will be back out. A lot of good stuff turning up again from Tatauje


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

huskers said:


> Meh


I'll have to smoke a chubby on AJ Wednesday. @huskers did you ever smoke a chubby ? I'll tell you right now, yes this is a loaded question.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe K said:


> I'll have to smoke a chubby on AJ Wednesday. @huskers did you ever smoke a chubby ? I'll tell you right now, yes this is a loaded question.


Not a tat fan.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

huskers said:


> Not a tat fan.


Tat's & Tits bro


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Joe K said:


> Tat's & Tits bro


Diesels and tits for this Nebraska boy.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

huskers said:


> Diesels and tits for this Nebraska boy.


That will work to


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm surprised no one's jumping on this as a money grab by Tatuaje. Seems like if DE launched the third special version of one of their cigars people would be a lot more vocal about their marketing practices. Just an observation, I am a fan of both DE & TAT and their marketing.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> *I'm surprised no one's jumping on this as a money grab by Tatuaje.* Seems like if DE launched the third special version of one of their cigars people would be a lot more vocal about their marketing practices. Just an observation, I am a fan of both DE & TAT and their marketing.


I assumed that went without saying. In my opinion, Pete Johnson is in a different league from Jonathan Drew. I enjoy cigars from both gentlemen, but one difference is that Johnson makes no bones about his limited releases being limited, whereas Drew has a surprising number of sticks (the unico line) that are not LEs, but you could never tell that by their production volume.

Addition: IOW, I think Limited Edition marketing is very different than Small Batch marketing.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I assumed that went without saying. In my opinion, Pete Johnson is in a different league from Jonathan Drew. I enjoy cigars from both gentlemen, but one difference is that Johnson makes no bones about his limited releases being limited, whereas Drew has a surprising number of sticks (the unico line) that are not LEs, but you could never tell that by their production volume.


Well said T, couldn't agree more.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

... it's same ring gauge as the originals, and same lengths as the littles. via pj-nov13

frank 5-5/8 x 49
drac 5 x 52
face 4-3/8 x 56
wolf 5-1/2 x 52
mum 5-3/4 x 47
jv ? x 52
chuck ?
tiff ?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that sounds awesome. I have been sitting on one of each of the originals for a while, but it is a larger vitola than I usually smoke- so they're being saved for certain occasions. These sound like they will be a much better fit for me. I’ve burned a couple boxes of the Little Monsters, but the petite corona always leaves me wanting more.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thenew frank size is right up my alley


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

sullen said:


> ... it's same ring gauge as the originals, and same lengths as the littles. via pj-nov13
> 
> frank 5-5/8 x 49
> drac 5 x 52
> ...


I'm gonna guess that Chuck & Tiff would be the dolls from Bride of Chucky.


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

might have to grab these...

anyone know of an MSRP?


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know of an online retailer that might carry these, and if any have a preorder list? I definitely would like to pick up a couple of boxes.


----------



## CigarJefe (May 1, 2014)

I just stopped by my local B&M and it is confirmed June Monster Case, but he told me they will all be one size, not different sizes it will be a box of 12, 2 of each, no MSRP yet.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds nice. Need to check back to try to find some when they go on sale.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Check out tatuajeinc on Instagram they are all different sizes aal little monsters


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn iPad forgot to add they are the original ring gauges


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't know why I can't edit but here they are



This was taken from Pete's Instagram I am having trouble posting the link from his instagram

It looks like one of each monster and the last four on the right are probably Chucky and the Bride with two each


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Any new information. Also are there are sites that you guys visit frequently?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

halfwheel pretty much has all the updates. I'm checking daily as well as soon as June hits, as well as all the vendors. 

MUST HAVE


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> halfwheel pretty much has all the updates. I'm checking daily as well as soon as June hits, as well as all the vendors.
> 
> MUST HAVE


Yup


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Going to have to pass on these.


----------



## Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

wonder what what these are smoking like


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I usually check New Havana once a week I'm guessing they'll have them as soon as they ship, plus following Pete on Instagram


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Going to pass. Been disappointed over and over by Pete's limited releases. Other than the b-Rex, original Frank and pork tenderloin, they have all been "meh". I'm convinced we all want to try and recapture the magic of the Frank... But it just hasn't happened.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm excited about these. I have to be honest, I just love collecting stuff harder to get. I enjoy the chase lol. I am sure I will buy two boxes and throw them in the wineador for awhile. I know some of them seem to need to sit for a bit and then they get really yummy


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Any news on these? I know a guy who ordered 20 boxes n does no limit. I am wanting to grab a few


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been checking everywhere since June 1st every day. Nothing. Pete's been pretty quiet on twitter as well.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

If nothing comes up over the next week or so I'm guessing they'll get delayed until after IPCPR


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been told they should be shipping this week,


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Emerson's is taking pre orders Emerson's Cigars - Tatuaje Limited Edition

Just got one box, limit is 2 after shipping just comes out to under $100


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

just got 2


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i guess im the only one not too excited..
tiff could be mild, chuck we know nothing about, and that's almost half the set....
only one drac... i may pass on this...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm dying to try these because I haven't been able to try any monsters aside from the Jason and the face albeit 3 years old so I want my grubby hands all over these plus I missed out on little monsters and am not going to pay an absurd price for them


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

sullen said:


> i guess im the only one not too excited..
> tiff could be mild, chuck we know nothing about, and that's almost half the set....
> only one drac... i may pass on this...


Nope, I'm with you. Would have liked to have picked up the little monsters, or the lancero sampler over this.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Emerson's stopped taking pre-orders when I got home from work, argh!

I am not in the "I don't care" crowd. I will have these.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Just noticed that as well, no more pre orders from Emerson. Anybody have the scoop on someone else taking pre orders?


----------



## jusphil85 (Jan 24, 2014)

Regency cigars is taking pre orders.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sane with smoke Inn


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Both are sold out. :frown:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd stalk small batch they always get tats and free shipping to boot


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

they'll be everywhere in a week, patience people, patience is a great asset in this 'hobby'


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got an email from smoke inn and by the time I got to the site sold out!


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got an email from smoke inn and by the time I got to the site sold out!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the excitement


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Emerson's is shipping they look great

Instagram


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got my tracking number from Emerson's oh hell ya

Now to start saving up for 2014 TAA


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I got mine from another company, so excited! I may go to b&m and grab a few more and throw them in humi &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Now to start saving up for 2014 TAA


that's the one im waiting for. ^^^
allegedly same blend as the 2011/12 greatness.

going to pass on the monsters.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

sullen said:


> that's the one im waiting for. ^^^
> allegedly same blend as the 2011/12 greatness.
> 
> going to pass on the monsters.


Find me in a few months if you want to do a box split


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Find me in a few months if you want to do a box split


box!>?
if it really is the 11/12 blend again we'll have to split an entire shipment!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Just got my tracking number from Emerson's oh hell ya
> 
> Now to start saving up for 2014 TAA


got mine too, Im going to hoard as many as I can get my hands on then list them on ebay for 300 like the rest of those yahoos.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

sullen said:


> box!>?
> if it really is the 11/12 blend again we'll have to split an entire shipment!


If I could only afford it I think the boxes go for $200 at least the 2013s did my b&m had the 2012s for about $12 before tax

But god damn are the 2012s smoking great right now down to my last one once the rain stops that is my next stick by far the best tat I've had


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> got mine too, Im going to hoard as many as I can get my hands on then list them on ebay for 300 like the rest of those yahoos.


the best is the guys selling the 30-40$ ashtrays for 210$


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

sullen said:


> the best is the guys selling the 30-40$ ashtrays for 210$


look at some of the opus x stuff... $5500 for a lighter and ashtray combo...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> got mine too, Im going to hoard as many as I can get my hands on then list them on ebay for 300 like the rest of those yahoos.


You are only selling the box not its contents otherwise eBay will half to pull the listing


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I have posted way too much on this topic but according yo halfwheel there is 20k being released and the Jason is 5 1/2 by 52 and Chuck and Tiffany are 4 by 50

halfwheel.com/tatuaje-ships-pudgy-monsters/61558


----------



## RandJCigars (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be getting 50 of these in from Tatuaje next week for anyone interested. Rep was just here so he confirmed all this.


----------



## Bubb (May 28, 2014)

I would like to order one. I am too new to the forum to be able to PM but I believe you can PM me with the info and I will contact you.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

RandJCigars said:


> I'll be getting 50 of these in from Tatuaje next week for anyone interested. Rep was just here so he confirmed all this.


I will be calling if my b&m sells them for a rediculous price - he has 20 boxes coming!


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Just picked up a box at the local B&M.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Mitch said:


> I will be calling if my b&m sells them for a rediculous price - he has 20 boxes coming!


Your B&M must be Just For Him. They are saving one for me and will call me when they come in. They told me they were getting 20 boxes. If they charge over MSRP I will pass on getting any from them.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums...6-0118-479F-8959-9118E9C918DF_zpskeunqt8z.jpg

they came today!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine came today. Suprised how fast corona was


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

If anyone in the DFW area is looking Lone Star Cigar Co just got a bunch of boxes in today as well. They have a few locations(Plano, Allen).


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Just got mine - by accident! Stopped in a my local B & M to buy a humidor and the owner was talking to a customer on the phone and mentioned that she had just gotten her allotment of Pudgies - two boxes! So, I bought one on the spot. This is California, so the box was $110.00 (30% Tobacco Tax) - but think I was lucky to find them! They will sleep with my 2009 La Verite's for a while before I burn 'em. George


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

How long will you guys leave these sit?


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

They shipped with a boveda so I'd give it a week smoke a Chuck or a Tiffany see how it treats you and if it's off you can use that as a barometer and you still have another to smoke


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

If anyone is looking for them PM me, I know an online site that has them for $95. I've only had a mummy so I have never really seen the appeal. i am curious though.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

They are finally here!!!!


----------



## johnnysidestreet (Jun 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> If anyone is looking for them PM me, I know an online site that has them for $95. I've only had a mummy so I have never really seen the appeal. i am curious though.


i tried to message you but it won't let me...

anyone know of an online shop that has them in stock?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I've only had a Jason but my B&M has them in stock all the time and they're terrific.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> I've only had a Jason but my B&M has them in stock all the time and they're terrific.


I'm with you I've only had a Jason and Face so jacked to be able to try them all and fresh


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Didn't have the wear withal to let them rest finishing up a chucky and these guys are legit amazing construction a little wet some minor tunneling but damn good it was like a twist on the brown line will have to get another box and a great size just like the Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought two boxes, and thinking about picking up two more. I'm excited to see more reviews


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my 2 today and I am getting 1-2 more probably. I am determined to wait a full year from the box date to try them though. Self control...ugh.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying one more and smoking it. Then letting the rest sit


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

smoke em smoke em smoke em!
tats are blended to be smoked fresh!


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I got my 2 today and I am getting 1-2 more probably. I am determined to wait a full year from the box date to try them though. Self control...ugh.


My self control is outa control! Can't wait for mine to arrive! Going to have to sate my appetite with a Jason I scored.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm torn I'd love to get another box but need to save up for the TAA 2014. #firstworldproblems


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

sullen said:


> smoke em smoke em smoke em!
> tats are blended to be smoked fresh!


Really? I had not heard that. I thought it was pretty much just Padron anniv and Liga that was like that.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> Really? I had not heard that. I thought it was pretty much just Padron anniv and Liga that was like that.


oh yeah, they are this category too.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

sullen said:


> oh yeah, they are this category too.


Except they really don't lose flavor over time still? I always thought Tats aged well.

Either way, now I have to get at least one more to smoke when they acclimate.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> Except they really don't lose flavor over time still? I always thought Tats aged well.
> 
> Either way, now I have to get at least one more to smoke when they acclimate.


depends.....

i have had some HORRIBLE aged j21s and regios (reg brown regios not reserva)..
i got them pre aged, thinking they were going to be the best things in the world, 
and they absolutely SUCKED compared to fresh ones.

on the other hand, the 2011 & 2012 TAAs are smoking like a dream right now.

i think some have aging potential, and some do not.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

sullen said:


> depends.....
> 
> i have had some HORRIBLE aged j21s and regios (reg brown regios not reserva)..
> i got them pre aged, thinking they were going to be the best things in the world,
> ...


I think I have aging potential


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I want to get my hands on the early tats that had corojo wrappers, from the reviews I read on halfwheel those bastards aged well


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

About a 1/3 into the Tiff and the retrohale on this is like nothing I've ever the best wat to describe it is almost like seltzer water not in a bad way but very mineral like


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

if tiff mild?
curious of the flavor and body, not so much the nico.
it's a CT wrapper right?


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not in your face and most CT wrappers I've had are very creamy not on the tiff it's very mineraly like kind of like seltzer water or like well water after the retrohale keeps things interesting. Construction is spot on rott and it's muggy as shit outside right now


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

interesting


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd say these are good to go now my box was held up at the ups warehouse over the weekend with no boveda and construction on the chuck and tiff I've had had been great minor tunneling but a minor touch up.

I'm waiting on the rest just because there's only one of each but have at 'em


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

@sullen could be talking out my ass but that's the best way I can describe that taste


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Emerson's is taking pre orders round 2 ships 7/1


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I'd say these are good to go now


100% agree, my b&m said the same thing. I fired up the jason already and it was excellent.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Lone Star State Cigar Co in Plano, Texas is getting 100 boxes on Tuesday if anybody still needs to find some. I am not sure if they take phone/mail orders (I live about 10 minutes away so I just walk in)but it would be worth a shot.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

At the B&M today. Bahhhhhh, I need to up my cigar budget.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

wouldn't mind walking in to work and seeing that everyday hahah.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Stopped by one of my local cigar shops and they have about 15 boxes. Did not pull the trigger, but very tempting...


----------



## Bubb (May 28, 2014)

My two boxes just arrived last night, so I am working a 12 hour shift today.hwell:


----------

